# Noseeum / Gnat Repellent



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I just went on a two day fishing trip to Port Sulphur, LA and the noseeums were awful at dusk. 

The fishing guides provided us with "Cajun Mist" Gnat Repellent, by Southern Scents Candles.

The stuff is awesome!!! 

We sprayed it on us, and then over us and let it rain down on us, and presto, no more biting, aggravating, pain in the butt, encounters. *











*Here is the website:*

http://www.southernscentscandleco.com/id5.html


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I gotta get me some of that. Old spice works pretty good.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

what does it smell like? I used to use Avon Skin so soft but it didn't work as well as I hoped it would.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

TeaSea said:


> what does it smell like?


*Perfume of some sort.
Smells good.

After a day in Louisiana Bayous limiting out on Reds and Specs, and fish smell all over, I sprayed it, and no more fish smell, and no more noseeums.

*


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Dang, Tom... you may have come up with an alternative for bathing.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

BananaTom said:


> *Perfume of some sort.
> Smells good.
> 
> After a day in Louisiana Bayous limiting out on Reds and Specs, and fish smell all over, I sprayed it, and no more fish smell, and no more noseeums.
> ...


ok. I'll have to make sure my wife knows about it so she won't think I've been out 'fishing' with a girl friend. I don't need that kind of trouble


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

i would buy some but wife would say "yeah ,,,right" when i told her i was fishing all night!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Sounds like you found the good stuff. Thanks for the post


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up BT!


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Did you catch any fish?


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Believe it or not, cheap vanilla extract works really well too, just put some on your fingers and rub it around your face, maybe a little on your hat. We've been using it over there for a few years. It also helps with the smell if you've been fishing for a few days straight.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Lyin Too said:


> Did you catch any fish?


A little over the limit each day


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Is it sold anywhere local? I gotta get some of that.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

GROUPERKING said:


> Is it sold anywhere local? I gotta get some of that.


Please call 504-912-1592 or 504-564-3775 for more information!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah I saw the # 's in the link but I thought I would ask if anyone had seen it for sale locally. Thanks !!!


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Guys, if you buy this, I have some ocean front real estate in Arizona.

This whole post is part of Tom's big plan to help get himself out of the big dog house with Debbie. Tom went to Losyinana Ok, but not to fish for fish. Nope, that wonderful perfume smell is from Lipstixx Gentlemen's Club on Bourbon Street. And the reason that there was no fish smell is cause there were no fish. The only thing fishy is his whopper of an alibi 

Sorry BT but I just couldn't let you get away with it. Especially, since there are no pictures of fish. lol :whistling:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

fishn4real said:


> Sorry BT but I just couldn't let you get away with it. Especially, since there are no pictures of fish. lol :whistling:


*Good one Mitch, here is the Thread from that trip, with some fish caught:*


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f41/happy-jack-03-12-14-03-13-14-a-314169/


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

TeaSea said:


> what does it smell like? I used to use Avon Skin so soft but it didn't work as well as I hoped it would.


Old classic there- we kept that stuff on my uncles shrimp boat ALWAYS!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

That is one awesome website!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Bump, based upon last nights "Meet and Greet" event discussions.

Headed to South Louisiana end of August for another three day fishing event.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

Victoria's secerete, Amber Romance works great


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I used to live in Mulat.... So I am an authority on black gnats or as we called them "little lions"! Best thing ever was Avon "skin so soft" it did nothing to repel the gnats but if you put it on thick enough they would get stuck in the oily slick.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Bump for the occurring bugs


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Bump, 

I just called and ordered 12 bottles. 
*504-912-1592*



*The website is not working*


But the phone number does!!

Here is her Facebook Page

http://www.facebook.com/Southern-Scents-Candles-126486905317


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

can't seem to get the website from any link even the FB page


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

MaxxT said:


> can't seem to get the website from any link even the FB page


Website is deactivated, she says it is too costly.
I just called her to place my order.

$5 each, but the price goes down the more you order, so I order 12 bottles. About $50-$55 with $10 shipping fees. 

Brings the price to $4.50 a bottle.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Best repellent for no see ums is about an 1/8” thick layer of vaseline


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

BananaTom said:


> Website is deactivated, she says it is too costly.
> I just called her to place my order.
> 
> $5 each, but the price goes down the more you order, so I order 12 bottles. About $50-$55 with $10 shipping fees.
> ...



Thanks, yeah that shipping is too high for 1-2 bottles. I will combine with anyone that wants to order in Crestview


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

MaxxT said:


> Thanks, yeah that shipping is too high for 1-2 bottles. I will combine with anyone that wants to order in Crestview


I ordered 12, if you want 1 - 2 of them, no problem. 
I just ordered 12, because I figured I would have some for others.
Just had a conversation with a few of my fishing buddies, and they said their bottles were empty. So I told them I would order us all some.

I am in Pensacola, however.
Ever come over this way?

If so, hit me with a PM


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

tear a hole in the seat of your britches. they'll stay out of your face. that's why old ladies don't wear any panties when they eat water melon.


----------



## MikeJ (Jun 29, 2012)

Do people here call something "Gnats" that is different in S. Georgia? S. Georgia gnats would bother you but did not bite or sting. As a child, you learned to swoooof out the side of your mouth to blow them off your face. So no repellent was needed. No-Seeums though would bite the sh** out of you.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

MikeJ said:


> Do people here call something "Gnats" that is different in S. Georgia? S. Georgia gnats would bother you but did not bite or sting. As a child, you learned to swoooof out the side of your mouth to blow them off your face. So no repellent was needed. No-Seeums though would bite the sh** out of you.




Yup. Same thing. Unzip your zipper to get rid of regular gnats. Noseeums aka little lions will make a grown man cry


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

In Charleston we called them 'gator gnats' and unlike your inland South Georgia gnats, these bite. Get a good onshore breeze to push them to the water line, and getting out for dawn patrol and putting on your wetsuit was just brutal - they'd get inside the suit and just keep going. We started putting our suits on in the water, as cold as that was.

I'd be interested to know what essential oil combo she uses. I bet my wife could make it at home, our bedroom looks like an apothecary with that stuff. I will say I have been made a believer, she makes a concoction that made my fingertip through-and-through fish hook wound (pushed through, cut the barb type deal) have no pain by about 12 hours and healed completely in under 2 days. I keep a vial of it in my tackle box now.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

MaxxT said:


> Thanks, yeah that shipping is too high for 1-2 bottles. I will combine with anyone that wants to order in Crestview


Just received my 12, have two for you.

PM sent with my contact information


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Thanks Tom, got my package and sent you an envelop back!!


----------



## strike two (May 16, 2009)

Think it would work for those darn biting flies too?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

strike two said:


> Think it would work for those darn biting flies too?


I do not know, never tried it, only for the noseeums


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

DLo said:


> Believe it or not, cheap vanilla extract works really well too, just put some on your fingers and rub it around your face, maybe a little on your hat. We've been using it over there for a few years. It also helps with the smell if you've been fishing for a few days straight.


 Can you add to water and make a spray out of it? If so, do you think it will still work? 
Trying to figure out what bug repellant I`m bringing to Port St Joe next week. It`s the spring guys fishing trip.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

catfever24 said:


> Can you add to water and make a spray out of it? If so, do you think it will still work?
> Trying to figure out what bug repellant I`m bringing to Port St Joe next week. It`s the spring guys fishing trip.


I add water and use as a spray for a cover scent, never had it keep bugs away though


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Bump for the up coming season


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Website not any good. I found a FB page and sent a msg, but no response yet


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

jaster said:


> Website not any good. I found a FB page and sent a msg, but no response yet


I called and ordered 12 bottles last year.
504-912-1592

Can't find mine yet, still looking


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

This is what we use. The wife always throws in a few drops of other oils to make it smell even better and works for other bugs too.

DIY: Mix ¼ cup witch hazel, ¼ cup distilled water and 20-25 drops of Aura Cacia Organic Lemongrass


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

catfever24 said:


> Can you add to water and make a spray out of it? If so, do you think it will still work?
> Trying to figure out what bug repellant I`m bringing to Port St Joe next week. It`s the spring guys fishing trip.




What’s the scallop forecast for port st joe?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

